# Liking my new Stealthcam G42 NG



## DallanC

Needed a new game camera, did some digging and found the Stealthcam G42 NG "no glow" cameras ranked pretty much in the top vs other cameras, in the $100 range. So I ordered one up and got it setup.

One nice thing about these specific cameras is it is supposed to have amazing battery life. With "average" use and quality batteries it can go 1 year on a set. Reviewers post its closer to 8 months, which is amazing considering my old generation of stealthcams would go a couple weeks at most.

The other thing I really like, is while you can still custom configure it however you want, they have 3 defaults with the most popular settings (two different picture modes, a third as a video mode). As this is their new "no glow" line, its supposed to not throw any visible light whatsoever from the new IR bulbs. In my night pictures there are trees to the side of the camera which reflect alot of light, throwing off the overall exposure... hence some of the animals further out appear darker. But thats more of a camera placement issue than anything I'd fault with the camera.

Pretty pleased with the camera so far, and very impressed with how far the tech has evolved since I bought my last camera nearly 10 years ago.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

Those look nice. There's enough income in that last pic to pay for the camera.----SS


----------



## hazmat

I just bought the stealth cam two months ago and love it as well. Clear pics easy operation .nice pics dallanc


----------



## 35whelen

I got one for Christmas last year from my wife. finally got it set up for a few weeks. great picture quality.


----------



## DallanC

Swapped mem cards last night, 244 videos on it from the last time I was there. Still on original batteries after several months, still at 58% battery... this is amazing! I leave it on video mode now all the time (quickset option 3), videos are way more fun than still pictures and the audio raises it to a whole new level.

Unbelievable numbers of cow and spike elk, dozens and dozens of coyotes, lots of hawks and rabbits. No deer this time around.

3 weeks to go unit my LE bull hunt... :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat

My batteries were going on 2 months and still at 30% before I changed them awesome camera


----------



## CAExpat

Thanks for the update on the camera. I have the same one but was fearful of video mode due to battery life. I think I'll switch it to video now that i've had easily over 1000 pictures this season and still have full battery life.


----------



## DallanC

Swapped out the batteries today, they were still at 36%. I wanted fresh ones to last me well past my hunt start date so I dont have to worry about updating them and spooking off any critters. Another 100 videos... some really great ones! I LOVE this camera.


-DallanC


----------



## Bradonifia

What kind of batteries are you using?


----------



## DallanC

Energizer Max.




-DallanC


----------



## Moose_2020

Does the water hole stay wet? Great photos!


----------

